# The hardest part of owning a Vizsla



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

On the forum we have so many puppy, and teen dog posts. Of them nippping, not wanting to sleep in their crates, chew on something the minute you turn your back. Just took them out to potty, and 5 minutes later they have a accident in the house. 
They can pull like a sled dog, forget all recall when something exciting catches their attention. And let's not forget the counter surfing. 
While all of those things can be hard for new vizsla owners. The hardest part is when you have to let them go. They don't go alone, they take a piece of your heart with them.
Cherish every day, no one is promised tomorrow, not even the lovely red dogs.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

So sad and so true! I cry even reading about it!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

These dogs are like Heart worms... Little red worms that completely take over your heart. 
My Foxy has been gone almost 4 years now, and I still think of her every day... her little face, her eyes, I can still feel her smoothness, and her little round butt. That little metronome tail that never stopped... It is doubly hard now that Fergy lives with Hubby across town. 
I must say however, now that my home includes only the girls, me, mom and Pearl... I have become so much more aware of what a wonderful sweet, loving dog Pearl (my bloodhound) is. Both Mom (89) and I are just enjoying the dickens out of this crazy big sweetheart. trouble is, she is 11 pushing 12.


----------

